# Re-Handled Kitchen Knives Project Completed



## Jim Beam (Sep 9, 2017)

So I have been working on this for over a year. I love to cook and have a bunch of nice German knives. After much consideration I decided to remove the factory scales and replace them with something prettier. I figured that even if I didn't get a perfect fit, I would enjoy using them that much more.

I tried putting the pics in a certain order with comments on each, but they got all jumbled. Anyway, enjoy the photos.

In there is my prized Japanese santoku in Damascus steel. No way was I going to mess with this, the handle is bamboo and it is assymetrical so that it fits perfectly in my right hand. It holds an edge really well and is great for cutting up chickens and other meats.

The cleaver was given to me by @Tony . I keep it in the shop for hacking the bark off of bowl blanks, and other things.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 15 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 9, 2017)

Nice work!

That's a great idea! How hard was it to get the factory scales off? Any tips?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 9, 2017)

The last handle looks like Norfolk Island Pine


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 10, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> The last handle looks like Norfolk Island Pine



That is correct, plus some brass and African blackwood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 10, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Nice work!
> 
> That's a great idea! How hard was it to get the factory scales off? Any tips?



It wasn't easy. I cut into them a little bit with my band saw, then used a chisel and mallet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2017)

Nicely done Robert. Those are good looking handles....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 13, 2017)

Well done sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2017)

I never said anything and should have. Awesome job Robert! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 14, 2017)

Before and after shots would have shown the dramatic improvements you made. Terrific job! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 26, 2017)

Just saw these, great job...love the last one

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 2, 2017)

I plan to rehandle a bunch of kitchen knives. @rocky1 is stabilizing some curly/burly camphor scales fer me!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

